# L278 Disaster!!!



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

Well, they really screwed up my 921 with this one. Banners show wrong OTA channels. When tuened to one, it shows something else. Fast forward is totally pixelated, freezes and then jumps to the end of the recording. This is just what I've found so far. If they think by screwing up the 921, I'll buy a 622, they have got another think coming. They need to revert to L276 and leave it alone. Mine has not been right since then.


----------



## Trebornmel (May 19, 2005)

Rotryrkt said:


> Well, they really screwed up my 921 with this one. Banners show wrong OTA channels. When tuened to one, it shows something else. Fast forward is totally pixelated, freezes and then jumps to the end of the recording. This is just what I've found so far. If they think by screwing up the 921, I'll buy a 622, they have got another think coming. They need to revert to L276 and leave it alone. Mine has not been right since then.


Have you tried unpluging the 921 and then powering it back up? I find that I always need to perform a full reset after they load a new sofware revision.


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

Well, things have calmed down a lot in a few days. It seems that my 921 always takes awhile to stabilize after a SW update. Things seem to be back to normal after at least three hard resets, three days in a row. Menu navigation even seems smoother and not as balky as it has been recently. The ol gal aint dead yet!


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Resistance if futile, get the 622.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> Banners show wrong OTA channels. When tuened to one, it shows something else.


 That's an old problem I used to have on older s/w versions whenever a scanned channel would not lock.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

The L278 is identical to the 276. They had a big problem with the 9-day functionality with 277 that they reverted most of the code, if not all, to 276 when they released 278. I still have quite a bit of trouble with 278. Some big bugs that are still not fixed:

1. Pressing Info during a broadcast can sometimes bring out the Black Screen of Death. Audio still plays in the background but the receiver will just lock up unless if you turn it off for awhile and turn it back on.

2. When viewing a recorded event with a PIP window showing a live program, the receiver will hang with endless prompts to which you have to cancel the delete operation when you try to delete the recorded event that's being played. 

3. After deleting a program, the live program on tuner 2 should be playing in the small upper right box but instead the program plays over the whole screen which is blocked by the DVR GUI.

4. Audio drop-outs. When this occurs, you see bits of other DVR events recorded.

5. Many, many more that I can't recall at the moment.


----------



## Trebornmel (May 19, 2005)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> The L278 is identical to the 276. They had a big problem with the 9-day functionality with 277 that they reverted most of the code, if not all, to 276 when they released 278. I still have quite a bit of trouble with 278. Some big bugs that are still not fixed:
> 
> 1. Pressing Info during a broadcast can sometimes bring out the Black Screen of Death. Audio still plays in the background but the receiver will just lock up unless if you turn it off for awhile and turn it back on.
> 
> ...


I get number 3 all the time.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

#3 is a minor inconveience, the audio drop outs otoh is still a problem, however I never saw bits of other recordings, just no audio for 3-5 secs followed by a "wrinkle" in the video as the audio returns. This has happened several times a week to the same program that I record daily M-F 7-8 PM.


----------



## Trebornmel (May 19, 2005)

Michael P said:


> #3 is a minor inconveience, the audio drop outs otoh is still a problem, however I never saw bits of other recordings, just no audio for 3-5 secs followed by a "wrinkle" in the video as the audio returns. This has happened several times a week to the same program that I record daily M-F 7-8 PM.


It isn't minor for me. Usually when this happens all my SD programming is stretched and I have to hard reset the 921. That is a pain when you are recording something at the time.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Michael P said:


> #3 is a minor inconveience, the audio drop outs otoh is still a problem, however I never saw bits of other recordings, just no audio for 3-5 secs followed by a "wrinkle" in the video as the audio returns. This has happened several times a week to the same program that I record daily M-F 7-8 PM.


90% of the time, that's what happens. I get that wrinkle in the video, but in other instances, I see a flash or two of another recorded program that gets played during this program playback.


----------



## Trebornmel (May 19, 2005)

I have also noticed wierdness with my recordings lately. When I ask the machine to play a recording it takes a long time to start and seems locked up. It will eventually play, but it can take several minutes sometimes. Also when it does finally play, the lable on the recording says "77 Unkown Record". It plays what I expect, but this is annoying.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

Trebornmel said:


> Usually when this happens all my SD programming is stretched and I have to hard reset the 921. That is a pain when you are recording something at the time.


I've had it happen live too... rebooting the machine without tinkering with the aspect ratio stuff gets it all working again. However it's happening once a week or so.


----------



## tthomps (Jul 17, 2004)

I have experienced events like the last two posts. The hard part is having the kids leave the remote alone while the receiver gets itself in order.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Trebornmel said:


> I have also noticed wierdness with my recordings lately. When I ask the machine to play a recording it takes a long time to start and seems locked up. It will eventually play, but it can take several minutes sometimes. Also when it does finally play, the lable on the recording says "77 Unkown Record". It plays what I expect, but this is annoying.


Same here. It must be a software issue or that I have too many recordings and the operating system is getting locked up for like a minute or two.


----------

